# restored my dads old Dorcy 2D



## bykfixer (Jan 9, 2016)

My dad could've had practically any flashlight he wanted.(rip) Yet he preferred his old yellow Dorcy over his Mag D or any light we ever gave him for Christmas. 
He liked a slide switch and D cells because in his better days that was the longest lasting cells.
It was a question of whether it ran outta juice or leaked first in those days.

I recently found one of his favorites. Batteries had leaked. But not too bad.



^^ note the tail hook anti-roll device.

This light isn't that old. But it sure had been used a lot. I found it with ever ready batteries without an expiration date. To me that means he'd found some oldies in a drawer, tossed 'em in and tadah!!!

I set about disassembling it and repairing all that ailed...




^^ the bad
The old spring and switch were badly corroded. Tbh I swapped out a new spring from a light that was doa on day 1. But the rest were cleaned and reassembled then time to spruce up the body and lens.




^^ blown bulb replaced with a nite ize




^^ woohoo, and then there was light!!

But hows the beam?




^^ this _is not_ a good sign. lol

Here goes...




^^ my pop was a marksman.

He might've thought this was the perfect beam.
It kinda makes me think it's why it was his favorite style of flashlight. Bulls eye beam?




^^ the eye in the sky is watching you.
But it's pretty dawg gone bright now. Bulls eye beam on a bad guy?...not a bad thing! 

Think I'll call it "pop's Dorcy 4B" light.
Burglar blinding bullseye beam...yeah.

So while he's not here to see his old dim incan that slurped up batteries faster than they could leak is now a sleek, modern battery sipping room lighter...
I'm certain he'd probably tell me to put back the yellow cast bulb saying "too harsh...too bright...put it back like it was" lol...like I said he could've had nearly any flashlight he wanted but preferred that old plastic Dorcy. 

Next is another Dorcy of his...green. He liked green Dorcy's too. 
Seems a family member made off with his Mag 4D at some point. 

Moderators: should this be in the budget light forum or is it ok here?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 9, 2016)

I, for one, think you're good. Dad would probably think so, too.  Nicely done.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 9, 2016)

You're a good son.  Thanks for sharing. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I, for one, think you're good. Dad would probably think so, too.  Nicely done.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You're a good son.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks fellas. 

I used to buy a tube of super glue twice a year to refasten a nose pad to his glasses twice a year. The previous tube had usually hardened when the pad fell off again. He'd get out that Dorcy and hold the light for me each time. 

My pop probably would've tossed the light in his twighlight years, but in his younger years probably would've fixed it because it flickered while used as a shadow lighter while replacing a tube in the tv. At some point this one was relegated to his van and replaced with a green one. I still have the van and recently it rolled out from under the seat...and so it is. His old Dorcy 4B is now nite ize'd.

To me it was a fun way to spend an hour or so with a dental pic set, a scotch brite pad and some needle nose pliers.





For now it's displayed (cell-less) between grandmas kissing angels. But I'll hang it in a nail or something.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 10, 2016)

Great work! I'm sure your dad is smiling!


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 10, 2016)

Cool. Looks like you hit the target on that one!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2016)

Later;
99¢ laser pointer fastened to it...





Dirty Harry voice: 
Go ahead punk...make..my day!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 10, 2016)

^^^Funny


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2016)

Just rescued his ole Ever Ready...I thought it was a Dorcy...but the batteries in it are near expiration, yet look perfect.








^^ the 2D Ever Ready SUPER HALOGEN
Note those stylish looking white rings are actually soft rubberized joint sealers.





^^ Nice little Phillips 5a halogen bulb looks new




^^ tail standing room lighter nite ize'd
The reflector is about 2/3 covered with honey combs. Eh, somehow it works. But this is more of a flooder than burglar blinder. 




^^ tent lighter hook holder and anti roll device.
Love these style of (in todays world) disposable flashlights.




^^ made overseas
I don't recall when he bought this one and the Dorcy, but I think one Christmas Eve he went on a binge and replaced all his 'junky lights' with these.


Speaking of 'these'.... 




^^ I re-hab'd the yellow lights 2aa little brother.

I owe a big thanks to Nite Ize for making LED drop in's for this type of light. 

My supply of them is out so later I'll go to the Depot Home and pick up a few more, and get some fresh...no leak Rayovacs for the Ever Ready and the (now) cell-less Dorcy. 
For now that little Dorcy's incan beam looks a lot better after some clean up and fresh Radio Shack aa's.

A couple of beam pix:
First the Ever Ready...



^^ note how bright the spill is.




^^ spot vs spill.
Spot is great up to say 150' with enough flood to need an Arc.




^^ about 125-150'

The Dorcy little bro;




^^ fire colored beam with _some_ spill.




^^ 100' path lighter at 2am.
Not bad at all. Probably 15+/- lumens total....
No nite ize yet...matter of fact Ima keep it incan just for nostalgia.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

Great work!

That's something he will appreciate for a long time I'll bet also.

Your a good son. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> Great work!
> 
> That's something he will appreciate for a long time I'll bet also.
> 
> Your a good son. :thumbsup:



I regret to say he passed in 07...I also regret to say if he knew I was putting LED's in his lights he'd whoop my 51 year old b-hind like I was 8...lol
He did not like LED's....he used to say 'it's a fad I aint joinin'...
But if he were here I'm pretty sure he'd like my 6P with a Malkoff WLL...


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry for your loss man, 

Yeah he might like that one. 

I have a HiCRI Malkoff M61 LL I keep in an OD Green G2. Love that LED. It's like a P60 in a 6P with a smooth hotspot...

My old roommate used to always joke the internet was a fad, lol...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 11, 2016)

While you are at it: I need to go dig out my junkers and do some beam shots. Here is one I converted to led using the Nite bulb. It has a horrendous beam too. It is my office loaner. The "switch" is a tad suspect, so it always comes back after being loaned out! lol. I put a nice paracord lanyard on it since this pic.


----------



## braddy (Jan 12, 2016)

Great story.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2016)

Those Dorcy's come with these now...




^^ little LED bulbs. Super-dome'd like a light bulb.

And they're actually pretty bright for a $2.99 light!!!

I suppose it's time to hoard filament bulbs from disposable flashlights too?

The head shown is a super cheapie rubberized craftsman that 5 years ago would've been an incan.




^^ bought this while waiting for truck service.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 12, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I regret to say he passed in 07...I also regret to say if he knew I was putting LED's in his lights he'd whoop my 51 year old b-hind like I was 8...lol
> He did not like LED's....he used to say 'it's a fad I aint joinin'...
> But if he were here I'm pretty sure he'd like my 6P with a Malkoff WLL...


My dad passed in 06 and was never a flashaholic he only had flashlights as tools and most D and 6v lanterns that he converted to D cell use. At that time LED lights were too expensive and not much better in output if he had lived another few years I probably would have been able to start buying him LED lights. He didn't EDC a light at all but had lights strategically placed throughout the house in drawers and shelves and such. I have about 10 times the lights he had. I don't think he ever even tried an LED light out as at that time there wasn't any D cell versions out only 5mm lights and they were starting to get luxeons but they were all expensive and the 2D mag luxeons either weren't out yet or were something like $40 and were not much brighter than incans. I think if he had lived another few years I would have been able to slowly upgrade his light stash. 
I've gone all LED now I only have 1 incan light in service in the garage an old 6v lantern of my dads that when the batteries go out on it I will throw it away perhaps save the toggle switch in it and nothing else.

As for the mention of hoarding incan flashlight bulbs... don't bother. You can go on ebay and buy them a plenty there and they are still easy to find in some stores. Unless a light has some sentimental value or is a high end incan light most people are throwing them away and buying LED lights for cheap to replace them. Personally when my D cell incan converted lights batteries go out and by chance don't ruin the lights I may keep them but won't buy batteries for them again. Maybe I will convert them to AA batteries on the cheap instead.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2016)

Like this?




I used eneloops instead of lithiums at that point to check the storage span new generation. 

I incorrectly stated my pop passed in 07 but it was 011. Where the 07 number came from? I dunno. 

Sounds like your pop and my pop were cut from the same cloth regarding flashlight Lynx.

Love see-ing the other junkers too. 
Now the switch on the 2D Dorcy was sketchy before, but is now pretty good. A little cleaning may have helped, but I think while re-assembling some small amount of bending took place that keeps parts in contact with one another is what did the trick.
On the small 2aa Dorcy it was a head fasten issue. That last little 2° firm twist made that one reliable.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 12, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of my family are flashaholics but me, but my brother in law does have a few nice 18650 based lights probably recommended by a fellow veteran. It is a little sad that nobody shares my love for lights until I found CPF I felt a bit alone in a dark world without enough batteries


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> None of my family are flashaholics but me, but my brother in law does have a few nice 18650 based lights probably recommended by a fellow veteran. It is a little sad that nobody shares my love for lights until I found CPF I felt a bit alone in a dark world without enough batteries



Eh, same here. My family has always seen me as a bit of an oddball so I'm used to it. 

But now when anybody wants a good flashlight they ask me.

Thanks to CPF I've been able to share the stoke with folks like you Lynx.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 13, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Eh, same here. My family has always seen me as a bit of an oddball so I'm used to it.
> 
> But now when anybody wants a good flashlight they ask me.
> 
> Thanks to CPF I've been able to share the stoke with folks like you Lynx.


CPF used to be very heavy on modding and people tearing apart lights but now threads like this one are more and more rare and it is refreshing to see threads about the average flashaholic doing something fun that doesn't involve extreme knowledge or high end equipment and parts. 
I've always loved tearing things apart to see how they work and tearing stuff apart that wasn't working and fixing it or tearing it apart and upgrading it to be more useful. 
I think a lot of folks who never grew up with incans like many of us "old timers" now here did LEDs to me are still mind boggling as I spent over half my life without LED flashlights and now they have them that put out more than outdoor floodlights. Kids these days have it made they can hide under the blankets reading comics for days off a set of AA batteries when I would sometimes save up for weeks to get a pack of D cells for my flashlight so I could read an hour or two now and then. These drop in LEDs probably extend comics reading under the covers by a factor of 4 times what they were.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2016)

^^ I was always real good at taking stuff apart, yet not real versed at re-assembly...some of which was due to my uh, shall we say uh disassembly methods. That includes lots or old flashlights as a kid. 
But you eluded to long battery life. Pre LED lights were dismal at providing light for very long.
Kids have access to much better batteries as well.

Yet when I was a lad when batteries gave out or leaked what's a bored kid to do? Take it apart. 

Half the fun with the Dorcy was actually getting them reassembled and in working order. Finally I'd succesfully disassembled a plastic light without destroying it. 

Yeah I'd say half my life was before LED took over as well. And yeah kids today can get all the way through a comic book and still have enough juice left for several more from a $3 flashlight. 
And these days the $3 flashlight come with batteries in many cases. 

Now I'm far from old school CPF material...but these Dorcy lights may be just the begining...I'm looking at all my Coast and LED Lensers in a new way and all those Mag's...
Suddenly a lot of threads here at CPF make a lot of sense. To me 'hotwire' used to mean stealing a car (from watching tv mind you)...lately it evokes thoughts of mega bright Mag double D's...


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 13, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Suddenly a lot of threads here at CPF make a lot of sense. To me 'hotwire' used to mean stealing a car (from watching tv mind you)...
> 
> lately it evokes thoughts of mega bright Mag double D's...



hahahaha, You said double "D's" 

And yes I thought of flashlights also....

I think we need an Incan Renaissance!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 13, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ I was always real good at taking stuff apart, yet not real versed at re-assembly...some of which was due to my uh, shall we say uh disassembly methods. That includes lots or old flashlights as a kid.
> But you eluded to long battery life. Pre LED lights were dismal at providing light for very long.
> Kids have access to much better batteries as well.
> 
> ...


Actually for $1.50 you can buy a 2AA LED light (with pr base dropin) and batteries. About 10 lumens for 20 hours vs 15 lumens for 2 hours from an old #222 based eveready penlight I had as a child. 
These hotwires some the light was so intense that they could burn stuff with the beam. But now one XM-L LED 18650 light can match or beat the output and a multiple LED multiple battery light puts out an insane amount of light approaching a 300 watt bulb in some cases I think.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 13, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> hahahaha, You said double "D's"
> 
> And yes I thought of flashlights also....
> 
> I think we need an Incan Renaissance!



Actually lately I've been tinkering a little with USB based LED lighting it is sort of the ultimate cheapo lego as you can buy all sorts of USB LED lights and cables and power banks or even use an AC adapter. I think we will see more and more SMD based LEDs in lower output lights and less and less to none of the old plastic case 5mm/10mm LED technology
Another new type of LED is COB which is interesting but not really sure how it competes on output efficiency and longevity though. I think for the most part incan lighting is a thing of the past one day it will only be for those who are into antiques and perhaps even the screw in bulb type sockets in light fixtures and PR base sockets in flashlight will be a thing of the past. 
I've seen lately less and LED low end lights that use the PR base dropins but they are still hanging on and available but for how much longer? I'm seeing energizer now has SMD based flashlights and other manufacturers will follow suit so if you want the drop ins for your old light better get them in the next few years as the sales of them may drop to nothing and you will only find them online.


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 14, 2016)

Just a quick comment about the Dorcy 2D. The shape of the beam is affected by what bulb was used (filament height in the reflector). It looks to me like the LED is sitting a little low or high - thus that black hole in the beam. If you have a pre-focus bulb, give that a try and see where the filament sits. If you emitter is sitting a bit high, you can adjust the height of the holder in the reflector to get the focus right. It may do better with a nice Krypton bulb - some of my old lights don't like the LED upgrade so I use bulbs in those ones.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> hahahaha, You said double "D's"
> 
> And yes I thought of flashlights also....
> 
> I think we need an Incan Renaissance!



I call them my 'Dolly' mags.



Minimoog said:


> Just a quick comment about the Dorcy 2D. The shape of the beam is affected by what bulb was used (filament height in the reflector). It looks to me like the LED is sitting a little low or high - thus that black hole in the beam. If you have a pre-focus bulb, give that a try and see where the filament sits. If you emitter is sitting a bit high, you can adjust the height of the holder in the reflector to get the focus right. It may do better with a nice Krypton bulb - some of my old lights don't like the LED upgrade so I use bulbs in those ones.



Thanks for the tips.
I noted how far the flat faced nite ize bulb protruded into the reflector and was expecting at least a shadow. 
Now that I have a super-dome'd emitter from that little Craftsman light shown above I'll see if it makes any difference. Not that it really matters because I kinda like the 'target' look of the beam from my dad's light...being he was a fellow farmers paid to eliminate ground hogs and gophers with 22's. 

But I'm definitely looking into using a krytpon bulb from the Ever Ready shown above in the 2D Dorcy. That's a great idea. 
If I like it, there'll be an additional 2D Dorcy added for use with bulbs like you do. 
I use kryptons in some table lamps throughout my house and love the tint. Great reading lamps imo.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 14, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> Just a quick comment about the Dorcy 2D. The shape of the beam is affected by what bulb was used (filament height in the reflector). It looks to me like the LED is sitting a little low or high - thus that black hole in the beam. If you have a pre-focus bulb, give that a try and see where the filament sits. If you emitter is sitting a bit high, you can adjust the height of the holder in the reflector to get the focus right. It may do better with a nice Krypton bulb - some of my old lights don't like the LED upgrade so I use bulbs in those ones.


sometimes an O ring around the LED resting on top of the flange can space the LED inward enough to change the focus but if the bulb needs to go out more then you are out of luck unless you desolder the LED and put a spacer between the LED and the socket and resolder.
Personally I recommend focusing light for drop ins.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2016)

Again, thanks for the tip. 

You guys got my gears all going in my noggin' thinking of ways to slide the nite ize bulb inwards.

But before that takes place I tried an emitter style like current $3 Dorcy lights use.




^^ the mega domed emitter beam
Look at all that new spill!!!




^^ the nite ize




^^ the dome also makes the 2D Dorcy into a super flooder. 
It's a 30 lumen deal that looks like way more.


So I'll scour the www for a few of these new fangled 59¢ emitters while looking over the current configuration for ways to move the nite ize into the reflector more...in another 2D Dorcy.

Yeah focus heads work better. These nite ize things work great in a Mag.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 15, 2016)

about the cheapest LED drop in I've seen is in the 2AA rayovac LED light at walmart for $1.50 but my experience with these drop ins is more often than not they don't work right in most non focusable incan lights. Another source if you can find it is the 1D energizer led light (older version) they came in a 2 pack for about $5 and can work with 2 cells but sometimes the higher voltage fries them using nimh helps reduce the voltage and these seem to work better as far as the donut holes go. I've never had the dorcy dropins I think sears sold them also and I'm not sure if the drop ins sold at walmart are dorcy or not but they are about $4 and look similar to the 10mm LED version you have. I took one of the 1D dropins and ripped the guts out and transplanted it into a #222 bulb socket but didn't get the focus right for an old 2N cell incan light I have. It runs a long time off 1AAA now and is all flood, no spot (throw) at all. 
My advice for folks wanting to upgrade old incans is to look for ones with the reflectors that are faceted near the bulb some of these seem to work well with the drop ins. I have several plastic 2AA ones that are kids lights (cars, barbie) that have a bulb holder that is metal and require you to unscrew a tiny screw in order to unscrew the plastic bulb holder socket. The bonus on these old incans is they have a forward clicky switch to them which is rare to find on incan lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> about the cheapest LED drop in I've seen is in the 2AA rayovac LED light at walmart for $1.50 but my experience with these drop ins is more often than not they don't work right in most non focusable incan lights. Another source if you can find it is the 1D energizer led light (older version) they came in a 2 pack for about $5 and can work with 2 cells but sometimes the higher voltage fries them using nimh helps reduce the voltage and these seem to work better as far as the donut holes go. I've never had the dorcy dropins I think sears sold them also and I'm not sure if the drop ins sold at walmart are dorcy or not but they are about $4 and look similar to the 10mm LED version you have. I took one of the 1D dropins and ripped the guts out and transplanted it into a #222 bulb socket but didn't get the focus right for an old 2N cell incan light I have. It runs a long time off 1AAA now and is all flood, no spot (throw) at all.
> My advice for folks wanting to upgrade old incans is to look for ones with the reflectors that are faceted near the bulb some of these seem to work well with the drop ins. I have several plastic 2AA ones that are kids lights (cars, barbie) that have a bulb holder that is metal and require you to unscrew a tiny screw in order to unscrew the plastic bulb holder socket. The bonus on these old incans is they have a forward clicky switch to them which is rare to find on incan lights.



^^ dawg gone it I'm learning here!!!

I suppose I'd have to plasti-dip the barbie light first. lol.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 15, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ dawg gone it I'm learning here!!!
> 
> I suppose I'd have to plasti-dip the barbie light first. lol.



just peel the stickers off of the cars one


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2016)

But, but, but lightning McQueen is cool.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 21, 2016)

One of my favorite 2D upgrades for old plastic work lights is the 8aa 3.6V regulated battery cartridge. I use a mag 3cell bulb with it. Much brighter than original, runs in flat regulation for 4-5 hrs, and has a soft start to extend bulb life. I like it because it keeps the light old school with the original look and feel. I added diffusion film inside the lens to avoid the usual craptastic beam quality of rings and artifacts.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 21, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> One of my favorite 2D upgrades for old plastic work lights is the 8aa 3.6V regulated battery cartridge. I use a mag 3cell bulb with it. Much brighter than original, runs in flat regulation for 4-5 hrs, and has a soft start to extend bulb life. I like it because it keeps the light old school with the original look and feel. I added diffusion film inside the lens to avoid the usual craptastic beam quality of rings and artifacts.



^^ nice!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 21, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> One of my favorite 2D upgrades for old plastic work lights is the 8aa 3.6V regulated battery cartridge. I use a mag 3cell bulb with it. Much brighter than original, runs in flat regulation for 4-5 hrs, and has a soft start to extend bulb life. I like it because it keeps the light old school with the original look and feel. I added diffusion film inside the lens to avoid the usual craptastic beam quality of rings and artifacts.



Never heard of those! Where do you get them?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't know if they can be had anymore. Here's a link. 

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lightingpro_powerstik.htm


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 22, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> Don't know if they can be had anymore. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lightingpro_powerstik.htm



Thanks - and yes, no longer available. Actually, I had already got two and did not know it - bought as 8AA in series adapters. I wonder if the circuitry is still inside and just bridged?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 22, 2016)

The one I linked contains voltage regulation circuitry; not all 8AA to 2D adapters do. There were several created by CPF veterans along the way, and they were as you said, a series adapter only resulting in voltage of 9.6 and capacity of 2ah (if using eneloops, for example). The powerstik has regulated voltage of 3.6 and capacity of 4ah (again using eneloops).


----------

